# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  الزوج لا يجبر على تحمل تكاليف المكياج لزوجته-  علاج الزوجة واجب عليه

## فهد

الزوج لا يجبر على تحمل تكاليف المكياج لزوجته

علاج الزوجة واجب  على الزوج

----------

